# Wild Snails Collection from Malaysian Lakes (Photos)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Went travelling in Malaysia during Dec and went to a few interesting trips and took some photos to share with all of you! Hope you find them interesting, inspirational (for aquascaping) and informative!

Here are some of the photos:


















Some intersting snails:









Aquatic plant:









For the complete photojournal, please visit here:
Malaysian Mangrove Swamp Trip


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are sweet looking shrimp a few of them look like Malaysian trumpet snails


----------



## MariaMakiling (Dec 3, 2006)

I love the first picture, especially. Your Malaysian photo set is very nice.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks!

Yes all of them are MTS except the large one which I think is Trapdoor snails?


----------

